
Gity (mac git gui) - tortilla
http://macendeavor.com/gity
======
pieter
I guess some competition to GitX is good :). I'm almost finished with my
study, I'll see if I can get some work done on GitX again while I'm looking
for a job. The icon does look a bit familiar though.

~~~
anotherpaulg
I haven't tried gity, so I can't comment either way. But I can recommend gitx,
it's great.

~~~
rimantas
I just did try it. Gitx has nothing to fear for a while.

~~~
hypermatt
Thats sad ;( I never really liked GitX. I still have to use the commandline or
shortcuts in textmate

------
colbyolson
They call it Gity on the website, but the applications title is Gitty.

The jQuery screenshot viewer is neat, but having to repoint to each << >> to
scroll is annoying.

~~~
jonknee
"The jQuery screenshot viewer is neat, but having to repoint to each << >> to
scroll is annoying."

Just use the arrow keys on your keyboard. Much easier :)

~~~
colbyolson
Ya know, as soon as I hit reply, I knew I should have tried the arrow keys.
Thanks for the confirmation. :)

------
jmatt
I currently use git and the command prompt on my mac. I use the GitGUI on the
PC (it kills me using cygwin... I fail and complying to the minor
differences). I would be interested in a new GUI option for the mac, I just
haven't found anything yet. (I know GitX, maybe I'll check it out again)

I would definitely try this if it were out for 10.5. I'm using 10.5.8. Only
because I'm waiting for more complete support from dev tools and dev projects
that I use. If 95% of my dependencies and tools work, then I'd still have to
find or replace 5%. I can't think of anything that 10.6 offers that is going
to offset having to pull code straight from the repository, build, and
potentially debug. 5 or 10 years ago, when I was younger, I would have
switched immediately and taken on all that extra work. Not anymore. I still
consider myself an early adopter.

EDIT: Changed order of text

------
tortilla
Looks like Snow Leopard only.

~~~
ComputerGuru
No excuse really not to be running it.

That's actually something I really admire as a developer in the OS X platform:
the users upgrade quickly making it easy to take advantage of new
technologies.

~~~
dasil003
I'm not on Snow Leopard because I don't have a whole day to waste rebuilding
all my unix shit. Nothing wrong with Leopard. I'm going to wait til I get a
new machine, then attempt to go the Homebrew path and build all my stuff in ~.
That'll be worth the effort where upgrading today would definitely not be.

~~~
mhartl
Exactly. Experience has shown it's unwise to budget less than a full day for
an OS upgrade. Multiply > $100/hr. times ~7-8 hours and you start to
understand why I haven't yet upgraded. I'd appreciate if these Gity guys would
explain why 10.5 wasn't good enough for them.

~~~
bl4th3sk1t3
Gity requires 10.6 because of new Snow Leopard only API's - Grand Central
Dispatch and a few others.

~~~
mhartl
Thanks! On rereading the comment, my tone sounds a bit flippant. Sorry about
that.

------
simanyay
I don't understand how does it make you more productive vs using default
shell-based tools. Those in the IDEs and text editors make somewhat sense but
I don't see any advantages of separate, GUI applications.

~~~
sanswork
I haven't tried this one but I use GitX mostly for when I'm doing code reviews
or want to quickly scroll through a project history and check a random commit.
The rest of the time it's the shell tools.

